# Vans Aura boa



## Endeavor4Ever44 (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe this is pretty common, but my boa's will loosen up on me pretty significantly as I'm walking or carving down the slope. not so much that they're unsafe, but I'm guessing that I'm losing the responsiveness with it being that way? is this normal for all boa boots?


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Are they new?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I know what you mean. I have owned a pair of both Boa and traditional lace boots. When I put the Boas on, I tighten the cable well but when I strap into my bindings, the pressure of the ankle strap on the center of the boot makes the cuff looser so I sometimes turn the dial again.

This happens because with a Boa cable the tension is mostly on the dial which is the only place you can tighten it. The tension of the cable reduces as the cable runs further down the rest of the boot. 
When the ankle strap tightens over the boot, it squeezes both sides of the boot together and redistributes the tension of the cable, which causes them to loosen around the cuff area (at least that's what happens with mine. They are single Boas) So if you don't like it, you just have to re-tighten the Boa after strapping in for the first time and you should be good for the rest of the day.

With traditional laces, you can tighten the boot from each individual lace hook and then just secure it with a knot at the top, so the lace tension can be made even on each hook and the problem doesn't occur as easily.

If they loosen just from walking around, you have a problem. If it's just from strapping in, I would consider it to be normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Endeavor4Ever44 (Dec 11, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> When the ankle strap tightens over the boot, it squeezes both sides of the boot together and redistributes the tension of the cable, which causes them to loosen around the cuff area (at least that's what happens with mine. They are single Boas) So if you don't like it, you just have to re-tighten the Boa after strapping in for the first time and you should be good for the rest of the day.


Never thought of that one, thanks a bunch man. We'll have to see about the walking around part though.


----------



## Endeavor4Ever44 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, not even a month old and used one time on foothills around my way


----------

